# Perte de wifi sur Lion



## l.lenoir (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Depuis mon passage à Lion, Je perd ma connexion wifi très régulièrement.
J'ai également à le reconnecter.
Avez déjà vu ce problème?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2011)

Depuis des années il y a des gens avec ce genre de problèmes. Redémarre le Mac (parfois ça aide).
Tu peux aussi supprimer les réseaux connus pour réinscrire celui-ci tout proprement.


----------



## Thewaveman (23 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part, depuis mon passage sous le règne du lion, lorsque que je ferme mon portable en rabattant l'écran, je suis oblige a la réouverture de désactive le wifi puis de le réactive pour que la connexion fonctionne.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2011)

Rien à signaler de mon côté.


----------



## Cédric74 (24 Juillet 2011)

J'ai aussi un problème de wifi depuis mon passage à Lion. Je suis sans cesse déconnecté. Il faut que je ferme safari, mail, que je clique sur l'icône de airport et que j'ouvre le tout. 
Je vais essayer de reconfigurer le réseau mais pour l'instant c'est pénible.


----------



## Cédric74 (25 Juillet 2011)

J'ai toujours des problèmes de wifi. 
Ça peut paraître stupide mais je me demande si ce n'est pas la faute de Mail plus que Lion. Avant Lion, j'utilisais Thunderbird. Avec Lion, je suis passé à Mail. et quand Mail n'est pas en fonction, je n'ai pas de problème de wifi. Enfin, depuis quelques heures déjà. 
Est-ce que Mail peut perturber les connexions réseau ? Ou c'est juste un coup de chance que mon wifi marche pour le moment ?


----------



## FunKyF (30 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le meme problème sur mon macbook depuis le passage à Lion.
Je ne suis pas déconnecté du réseau mais la connexion devient inactive.
Je suis en train de telecharger l'update 10.7.2 pour voir si ça règle ce problème.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse:

update 10.7.2


----------



## lampeasouder (13 Août 2011)

Hello, 

J'ai moi aussi le problème depuis le passage à Lion.
Perte du réseau lors de la sortie de veille.
Le diagnostique réseau affiche tout en vert et pourtant les applications ne se connectent plus à internet.

Je pense que c'est la faute à ipv6. Si je modifie la config ipv6 dans les préférences tcp ip de la connexion wifi, alors le réseau repart de suite.

A suivre mais c'est hyper chiant.


----------



## rvincent54 (15 Août 2011)

Salut à tous

J'ai également eu des soucis d'instabilité avec wifi (connexion et déconnexion répétées).
Après avoir effectué :
- une mise à niveau de ma Neufbox
- une mise à jour logiciels de mon iMac (menu pomme + mise à jour logiciels)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre. 

Par contre aucun soucis avec le MBP.

Je constate aussi qu'il y a bcp de sujets sur les soucis wifi avec Lion, on pourrait peut -être regrouper les fils de discussions similaires?


----------



## iQuestion (15 Août 2011)

idem pour moi,

lampasouder, peux tu préciser ce que tu changes dans ipv6?
Je pense que c'est la faute à ipv6. Si je modifie la config ipv6 9tu mets quoi?) dans les préférences tcp ip de la connexion wifi, alors le réseau repart de suite.

merci


----------



## macaccro (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour linstant lipv6 nest pas généralisé. il y a eu une opération de test international le 8 juin dernier. On dira pour essayer de faire simple que lipv6 permettra daugmenter le nombre dadresse ip des machines pour se connecter à tout type de reseau. Par analogie, je dirai que cest un peu ce que lon a connu avec les n° de téléphones avec 8 puis 10 chiffres.

Donc un conseille, desactive tout simple lipv6 dans la config avancee des paramètres réseau. cela ne résoudra pas forcément ton pb wifi mais stabilisera ta connexion filaire


----------



## gregelhombre (20 Août 2011)

Salut,
Moi le wifi de mon lion se déconnecte souvent de ma freebox V6 (un redémarrage ne change rien) et me marque "délai de connexion dépassé"
Ca me saoule grave!!
Le pire, si ça peut aider quelqu'un, quand je branche mon domino orange qui est en wifi, ça marche, donc j'imagine que les wifi sont "différents" .... (ouaou trop fort)
Le redémarrage de ma V6 ne résout pas le pb (il faut avouer que je n'ai pas essayé a chaque fois, ma femme regardant la téloche à ce moment là, bien entendu !)

@+


----------



## Alice (20 Août 2011)

Même problème depuis l'install de Lion, sans savoir si le problème vient de ma liveBox (récente), d'une faiblesse de ma ligne téléphonique ou du félin (clean install la semaine dernière)
alors depuis j'alterne en redémarrant la liveB, ou liMac; ça finit par marcher mais quelle perte de temps


----------



## maxime33 (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'ai de gros problème avec ma connexion wifi !!! (par exemple pour taper ce message j'ai du déconnecter et reconnecter Airport 3 fois)

J'ai acheté mon MBP 13" i5 il y a 1 semaine et il était déjà sous Lion donc je ne peux pas faire de comparaison avec SL. 

Des que j'ouvre le capot de mon MBP (lorsqu'il est en veille), le logo Airport en haut à droite a 4 barres et tout semble OK mais si je lance Safari ou Chrome ... rien à faire, la page ne charge pas !!!

J'ai une Freebox V6 (Revolution) etje n'ai aucun soucis avec mes PC VAIO et mon iPhone. Pour éviter les problème d'IP j'attribue manuellement à mes appareils des IP local à l'aide de leur adresse MAC (via le DHCP) . Peut être que le problème viens de là ?

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ? J'espère que s'est un problème de jeunesse de Lion ( le problème existait il déjà sous SL ?)

Merci beaucoup 

Maxime


----------



## tugal (22 Août 2011)

Je suis dans la même configuration, et j'ai moi aussi des soucis. Si quelqu'un trouve la solution, qu'il la partage


----------



## lolipale (22 Août 2011)

Il semblerait que Lion est des problèmes avec les réseaux Wifi encryptés avec des clés WEP.
Changer la sécurité du réseau wifi (router) en utilisant WPA-PSK fixerait le problème.
Merci de me donner un feedback car je ne suis pas confronté à ce problème.
NB : La majorité des box utilise par défaut des clés de protection WEP d'où la prolifération des problèmes wifi
A votre disposition


----------



## maxime33 (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour lolipale,

J'ai déjà une clé WPA PSK donc je ne sais toujours pas d'ou viens le problème !!!


Merci, si tu as d'autre idée je suis preneur


----------



## lolipale (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'essaierai également de supprimer ces préférences :


Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.network.identification.plist
Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/NetworkInterfaces.plist
Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/preferences.plist
Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.PowerManagement.plist
Redémarrez aussitôt le Mac ensuite
Attention, vous serez quitte pour refaire vos réglages réseau (mot de passe, etc.)
Mais au moins, nous serons sûr que ces fichiers seront propres.


----------



## maxime33 (23 Août 2011)

J'ai appliqué la méthode précédante mais rien à faire  

Je vais peut être envoyer mon mbp en réparation car je me suis aperçu que je capte beaucoup moins de réseau avec mon mbp qu'avec mon vieux PC portable. Je me demande si ma carte wifi n'est pas défectueuse !!!

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## philoo84 (23 Août 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Rien à signaler de mon côté.




idem. rien a signaler


----------



## drs (23 Août 2011)

lolipale a dit:


> La majorité des box utilise par défaut des clés de protection WEP d'où la prolifération des problèmes wifi



Encore vrai il y a quelques mois, c'est de moins en moins le cas. Les box adoptent maintenant le WPA-PSK/TKIP au minimum.


----------



## gregelhombre (24 Août 2011)

gregelhombre a dit:


> Salut,
> Moi le wifi de mon lion se déconnecte souvent de ma freebox V6 (un redémarrage ne change rien) et me marque "délai de connexion dépassé"
> Ca me saoule grave!!
> Le pire, si ça peut aider quelqu'un, quand je branche mon domino orange qui est en wifi, ça marche, donc j'imagine que les wifi sont "différents" .... (ouaou trop fort)
> ...



J'ai trouvé une solution pas pratique qui marche bien
Je branche en ethernet mon mbp a ma freebox, je lance une page internet, je remet le wifi et je debranche l'ethernet, c'est fastidieux et du coup c'est réglé en 30s!
je dis ça mais pour ma part, je repasse sous snow leopard en attendant des jours meilleurs !! lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------




drs a dit:


> Encore vrai il y a quelques mois, c'est de moins en moins le cas. Les box adoptent maintenant le WPA-PSK/TKIP au minimum.



C'est ce que j'ai et ça bug bien plus que quand j'étais en WEP !! Rien a voir AMHA


----------



## normafnor (25 Août 2011)

passage sous lion pour l'Imac dimanche et depuis Wifi instable... (pas de problème sur l'Ipad, ou sur le "vieux macbook" resté sous snow leopard)
parfois résolu par redémarrage, mais franchement  ch...
en général j'attends un peu plus avant d'installer une mise à jour majeure d'OS (histoire de les laisser finir leur produit)mais là j'avais un peu le temps pour le téléchargement (qui m'a pris 6:30)


----------



## normafnor (25 Août 2011)

passé sous 10.7.2 (je pensais que sur l'app store on téléchargeait toujours la dernière version disponible) mais pas d'amélioration , pour retrouver une connexion ,il faut redémarrer la livebox
pas trop la joie


----------



## Tuncurry (25 Août 2011)

FunKyF a dit:


> J'ai le meme problème sur mon macbook depuis le passage à Lion.
> Je ne suis pas déconnecté du réseau mais la connexion devient inactive.
> Je suis en train de telecharger l'update 10.7.2 pour voir si ça règle ce problème.



*Vraiment tout pareil ! *Sur certains réseaux, notamment externes, soit impossibilité de se connecter, time out ou autre raison, soit connecté mais pas accès à internet, le pire étant : connecté, accès à internet mais en réalité, impossible d'aller sur un site ou de faire quoi que ce soit sur le réseau. Et j'ai l'impression que c'est plus fréquent sous Lion que sous SL.

Rebooter le point d'accès/routeur est parfois la solution car le Wifi est une liaison fragile mais ce qui est étonnant c'est de se rendre compte qu'à coté, pour la même config, un PC sous win 7 fonctionne bien, là où le mac lui n'a pas accès. Je n'en comprends pas les raisons.
Reste qu'on ne peut pas rebooter un routeur externe (connexion dans la rue aux hotspots) et que là, on est bien embêté.


----------



## mynameispat (26 Août 2011)

Je dispose de 4 environnements wifi différents : orange, Free au bureau et au domicile 1&2.
Lorsque mon macbook pro core i5 passait d'un environnement à l'autre, les connexions permuttaient automatiquement sans la moindre difficultés.
La migration LION sur SL pose un véritable problème de connexion au réseaux principaux et à l'automatisation de cette fonction. Il est clair que l'analyse porte à croire que les box et routeurs ne sont pas en cause. Même quand l'écran est rabattu puis réouvert, la connexion est perdue.
Il y a donc un BUG, c'est sûr. Parmi les autres bugs : lenteurs, dock ne répond pas (une fois de temps en temps), et juste là, alors que je saisi du texte sur mon forum préféré, c'est l'économiseur d'écran qui se lance, considérant sans doute que je ne fais rien de très intéressant...
Je vais tenter un réinstallation avec Lion pur, bien sûr après une time machine, on ne sait jamais !


----------



## Todre (28 Août 2011)

Hello,

Idem avec une live box, sans cesse connexion perdu depuis le passage à Lion.

Avez vous la solution ????

Merci


----------



## HOOKER (29 Août 2011)

Je rejoins le club. Sur Lion depuis une semaine avec un MBP de janvier 2010 connecté soit sur ma LB ou Time Capsule en réseau. Perte de la Wifi après une sortie de veille prolongée.
Aucun problème avec le Leopard.
Ce matin après une recherche réseau la Wifi s'est rétablie après environ 1 mn.
J'attends un correctif avec impatience en espérant que Applemen lise nos forums.
Cordialement


----------



## ludoraff (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Moi j'ai une perte de connexion(ethernet) internet pendant quelques secondes (20 secondes) en sortie de veille?
Je suis sous Lion (10.7.1).
Jamais de problème avant sous snow leopard.
est-ce que ça vient de lion ou de la mise à jour de la freebox V6?
Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance.
A+


----------



## HOOKER (29 Août 2011)

ludoraff a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi j'ai une perte de connexion(ethernet) internet pendant quelques secondes (20 secondes) en sortie de veille?
> Je suis sous Lion (10.7.1).
> Jamais de problème avant sous snow leopard.
> ...



Lorsque j'ai une perte Wifi celle-ci est totalement normale sur l'Iphone 4 pour les 2 réseaux de plus le voyant Time Capsule est vert signalant que tout est OK Pour moi le Pb est vraiment lié au MBP.


----------



## krystov06 (2 Septembre 2011)

salut à tous.

je suis venu voir comme tous pourquoi mon MB avait un problème avec le wifi depuis le passage de SL2 à L.
au final, je me rends compte que je ne suis pas le seul, et ça me réconforte un peu. cela dit, j'ai beau lire des solutions, et je ne comprends pas grand chose, je trouve que c'est très technique.
ça fait un moment que je suis sur mac, pour sa simplicité et sa rapidité, j'espère vite trouver une solution simple, car moi et l'info, c'est pas trop ça.

merci à tous


----------



## Esart (15 Septembre 2011)

De mon côté, le problème est systématique: Je met mon iMac 27" en veille tous les soirs et le lendemain matin il se connecte bien au réseau wifi mais je n'ai aucune liaison internet. Je dois redémarrer la machine qui met un temps fou à s'éteindre. Une fois sur deux, je dois forcer l'extinction puis le redémarrer pour retrouver aussitôt une liaison internet. Je n'ai pas ce problème sur mon Macbook Pro ni sur mon macbook Air qui tournent tous les deux sur Lion. Aucun problème non plus avec iPad et iPhone. Je trouve même que mon iPhone 4 se reconnecte beaucoup plus vite au réseau depuis la dernière mise à jour (pour utiliser remote par ex)

Pour seul mon iMac est concerné par ce problème ?
Je précise que je n'avais absolument aucun problème sous Snow Leopard. ce problème date précisément du passage à Lion.

Je suis connecté à une freebox parfaitement à jour.


----------



## Todre (30 Septembre 2011)

Hello,

Même pb avec une livebox et mon mac sous Lion, je suis a chaque fois obligé de refaire une recherche réseau pour qu'il se connecte. Avant le passage à Lion aucun pb de wifi.

Quelqu'un a t-il enfin une solution à ce problème ?????????


Merci d'avance


----------



## marvel63 (30 Septembre 2011)

Point à vérifier pour les possesseurs de Livebox 2 : la mise à jour automatique récente du firmware par Orange a remis le canal wifi à sa valeur par défaut, alors que je l'avais changé avant en raison d'interférence avec les box de mes voisins (j'en capte une vingtaine...) 
Depuis le changement de canal wifi je n'ai plus de déconnexions MBP / iPad/iPhone.

Marvel


----------



## Cédric74 (30 Septembre 2011)

Après les problèmes wifi j'ai eu des kernel panic. Et en résolvant ce problème, j'ai résolu mes problèmes wifi. Il faut changer un pilote Lion par celui de Snow Leopard. Plus de kernel panic, plus de perte de wifi (mais apparemment plus de airdrop, mais je ne l'utilise pas).
Je vous mets cette solution reprise d'un autre post :

"Il te suffit de télécharger cette archive et de la décompresser :
http://db.tt/XXPtqeb

Ensuite tu fais un glisser déposer du fichier IO80211Family.kext vers le fichier Kext Utility.
N'oublie pas de redémarrer l'ordi pour que la mise à jour du pilote soit prise en compte.
Voici la source de cette info :
https://discussions.apple.com/thread...rt=45&tstart=0"


----------



## Deol (30 Octobre 2011)

Pour ceux qui réagissent par un "ça à toujours existé", non, le problème est massif et propre à Lion. Il y en a des centaines de pages sur discussions.apple.com


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Après les problèmes wifi j'ai eu des kernel panic. Et en résolvant ce problème, j'ai résolu mes problèmes wifi. Il faut changer un pilote Lion par celui de Snow Leopard. Plus de kernel panic, plus de perte de wifi (mais apparemment plus de airdrop, mais je ne l'utilise pas).
> Je vous mets cette solution reprise d'un autre post :
> 
> "Il te suffit de télécharger cette archive et de la décompresser :
> ...



Solution essayée et adoptée en attendant un correctif officiel.


----------



## subsole (12 Novembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Solution essayée et adoptée en attendant un correctif officiel.



Bonjour,
Attention, AirDrop ne fonctionnera plus, il n'est pas pris en charge par ce driver.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2011)

Je sais mais comme mon 2nd Mac ne supporte pas AirDrop ça ne me pose aucun pb.


----------



## afrodiziak (12 Novembre 2011)

Moi, j'ai juste changer le type de mot de passe de ma connexion wifi en passant de WPA2 à WPA, plus aucun problème!!


----------



## samdaggi (14 Novembre 2011)

ludoraff a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi j'ai une perte de connexion(ethernet) internet pendant quelques secondes (20 secondes) en sortie de veille?
> Je suis sous Lion (10.7.1).
> Jamais de problème avant sous snow leopard.
> ...



Salut pour ton problème de connexion il faut que tu ailles dans : préférences système, bureau et éco. d'écran, économiseur d'écran, ouvrir préférence d'économiseur d'énergie puis aller sur la ligne "ordinateur en veille après" et pousser le curseur sur jamais. Après ça tu n'auras plus de problème de connexion en sorti de veille.


----------



## ToM03 (16 Novembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Après les problèmes wifi j'ai eu des kernel panic. Et en résolvant ce problème, j'ai résolu mes problèmes wifi. Il faut changer un pilote Lion par celui de Snow Leopard. Plus de kernel panic, plus de perte de wifi (mais apparemment plus de airdrop, mais je ne l'utilise pas).
> Je vous mets cette solution reprise d'un autre post :
> 
> "Il te suffit de télécharger cette archive et de la décompresser :
> ...



J'essaie ça depuis quelques jours mais je me rends compte que ça ne change strictement rien a part m'enlever airdrop, comment on revient au pilote de base?


----------



## Christopher P (17 Novembre 2011)

Vous pouvez essayer de remettre par défaut les permissions en redémarrant sur le système de restauration.

J'ai eu des problèmes de connections internet avec le wifi de ma fac et les hotspots de Free après la mise à jour de Lion 10.7.2 qui ont été résolu avec cette solution.

voir:
http://forums.macg.co/10181742-post26.html


----------



## Stepharma (23 Novembre 2011)

Pour faire la manip inverse je suis aller rechercher l'original
Je suis tombé sur ce lien http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=263717

J'ai fait l'opération et tout marche bien maintenant

Après j'entend "qui prouve que c'est bien l'original" : rien du tout
D'un autre coté, j'avais déjà fait une modif avec un truc sorti de je ne sais ou...


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Février 2012)

Bon ! Ayant changé les paramètres de ma box en norme réseau wifi B/f/g je sais plus quoi et en WPA et non plus en WPA2, je pensais en avoir fini des problèmes sous Lion. Et bien non. J'ai laissé mon iMac uploader un fichier cette nuit, en sortant du mode screensaver je me suis aperçu que la connexion était ENCORE perdue !

Marre ! Et le problème est que ce soucis engendre le soucis sur la Livebox, donc impossible de me connecter avec l'iPad ou me Macbook pro après ! Redémarrage de la Box obligatoire ! 

C'est quoi ce problème de dingue sur Lion en sommes ? Car c'est bien la première fois qu'une mise a jour majeur de OS X me fait un tel problème..... (?)


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Février 2012)

Bon, et bien en attendant la mise a jour, je n'utiliserait mon imac que pour bosser et pour le web ce sera l'iPad ! C'est incroyable ce bug !


----------



## So Jazz (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens de lire le message au sujet du problème du wifi et moi aussi j'ai la problème avec mon Imac!!


> Cédric74
> Après les problèmes wifi j'ai eu des kernel panic. Et en résolvant ce problème, j'ai résolu mes problèmes wifi. Il faut changer un pilote Lion par celui de Snow Leopard. Plus de kernel panic, plus de perte de wifi (mais apparemment plus de airdrop, mais je ne l'utilise pas).
> Je vous mets cette solution reprise d'un autre post :
> 
> ...



Vu que je débute je sais pas ou se trouve le fichier *Kext Utility * ? est ce que quelqu'un peux me dire comment accéder au fichier ? 

A vous lire 
Bon dimanche &#65532;


----------



## So Jazz (20 Février 2012)

C'est HALLUCINANT que personnes donne de l'aide !!(pourtant le fichier  Kext Utility doit bien exister dans l'Imac !)


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2012)

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'hallucinant à ça... Tu n'es pas à une hot line et personne ne _doit_ te répondre. 

Kext Utility est dans l'archive et je suppose que ça aide à modifier l'extension que l'on souhaite modifier.
En l'espèce IO80211Family.kext, qui se trouve là : _/System/Library/Extensions/IO80211Family.kext_.
Kext Utility semble venir de Russie. Le site du développeur : www.applelife.ru (pour ceux qui connaissent le russe...)


----------



## So Jazz (25 Février 2012)

Salut,

Je sais bien que je suis pas sur une Hot line  mais vu le nombres confirmer de membres présent sur le forum!! Bref..

Pour ceux qui ont le même problème avec l'Imac, la mise a jour publier ce jour par Apple fonctionne pour le moment pour moi  http://www.macg.co/news/voir/235522/imac-une-mise-a-jour-pour-ameliorer-le-wi-fi

Amicalement.


----------



## Fred's Apple (28 Février 2012)

J'ai fais la mise à jour du Lion, le problème de déconnexion persiste, il n'intervient pas seulement lorsque l'ordinateur se met en veille mais un peu n'importe quand, y compris pendant que je suis en pleine utilisation de ma connexion. 

Merci de m'avoir lu même si je n'apporte rien de nouveau


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (9 Juin 2012)

Depuis 10 ans je suis sous MAC. Ce problème de déconnexion a en effet été toujours présent que ce soit sur mon premier ordinateur Mac, le iBook G3 puis sur mon Powerbook G4 Titanium, mon iBook G4, mon iMac Power PC, mon MacBook Air, mon iMac actuel ... Je pense qu'il y a tellement de paramètres qui influencent le fonctionnement des réseaux WI-fi (Airport) qu'on doit se résigner, et faire avec 
*Question en passant: Est-ce que les utilisateurs Windows sont plus heureux dans ce domaine ?*


----------



## Serge.Sp (27 Juillet 2012)

Bon ce poste date de juin 2012, mais bon j'ai également des problèmes de connexion avec mon MacBook Air et Lion.
Toutes la journée je n'arrête pas de désactiver le wifi et de le remettre pour pouvoir surfer envions 1h00 si tous va bien c'est lassant.
Sur le PC de ma Fille qui est sous Windows Seven aucun problème donc cela ne vient pas de LaBox Numericable, mais bien de Lion ou je ne sais quoi.

Pour les utilisateurs de Numericable avez vous réussi à trouver une solution a ce problème?

D'avance merci pour votre aides.


----------



## normafnor (27 Juillet 2012)

j'attends avec impatience les retours d'utilisateurs de mountain lion pour nous dire si ce bug jamais complètement résolu disparait...(mon macbook mid2007 sous SL n ajamis connu ce problème à la différence de l'Imac 2010


----------



## Serge.Sp (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, Moi je crois que je vais pas attendre les retour et je vais de suite migrer.
Car c'est lassant ces problèmes de connexion je ne peux pas continuer à utiliser le PC de ma fille pour surfer tranquille.


----------



## billboc (30 Juillet 2012)

tu sais nous on s'en fout si tu "migres" ça ne sert à rien de le dire ici !
sinon va voir un genius dans un applestore par exemple (et fait lui peur avec ta menace extrême !!)
bon courage quand même (mais n'oublie pas que ce n'est que de l'informatique et qu'on passe tous du temps à ESSAYER de régler des problèmes de ce type à longueur d'année que ce soit sur PC ou Mac !)

A+


----------



## WiiD (30 Juillet 2012)

normafnor a dit:


> j'attends avec impatience les retours d'utilisateurs de mountain lion pour nous dire si ce bug jamais complètement résolu disparait...(mon macbook mid2007 sous SL n ajamis connu ce problème à la différence de l'Imac 2010



j'avais posté ailleurs mais je me permets de répondre à ta question
depuis que je suis passé sur mountain lion, je perds la connexion avec la veille (dur de savoir si je perds la connexion dès que le mac rentre en veille ou s'il s'agit juste d'une micro coupure à la sortie de veille)...

Je suis vert... d'autant que tout fonctionnait très bien sous lion...


----------



## Serge.Sp (30 Juillet 2012)

billboc a dit:


> tu sais nous on s'en fout si tu "migres" ça ne sert à rien de le dire ici !
> sinon va voir un genius dans un applestore par exemple (et fait lui peur avec ta menace extrême !!)
> 
> A+



Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si tu t'adresse à moi, si je migre c'est bien mon problème, tu as raison et fort heureusement que je ne dois rien a personne sur ce que je fais de mon ordi.
Pour ce qui est de faire peur avec une menace extrême la je ne comprends pas n'ayant menacer personne

J'ai bien migré ce jour en faissant une maj de Lion vers Moutain, et je ne sais pas si sa vient de la mais je n'ai plus de problème de wifi pour l'instant mais bon sa ne fait 1h30 environs que je suis sous ML

WiiD: Même en veille sa fonctionne pour l'instant surement un paramétrage à faire dans préférences système économiseur d'énergie


----------



## WiiD (30 Juillet 2012)

Serge.Sp a dit:


> WiiD: Même en veille sa fonctionne pour l'instant surement un paramétrage à faire dans préférences système économiseur d'énergie



effectivement... j'ai laissé la mise en veille de l'écran mais j'ai désactivé la mise en veille de l'ordinateur... 
plus de problème de wifi à la sortie de veille... solution provisoire j&#8217;espère en attendant une MAJ de l'os ... 

merci !


----------



## KERRIA (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir

Tout d'abord..comprendre ce qu'est: un RESEAU et INTERNET ( comme comprendre qu'une automobile est une mécanique qui évolue sur des voies incluant des aléas )...ça peut être "LION" mais peut être pas....

Merci d'un peu plus de renseignements... et surtout peut être un peu plus de curiosité de ta part....


----------

